# Snowboard Gear Preview 2015 - The Snow Show Report



## scotty100

So, what's the chairman all about then?!!


----------



## LuckyRVA

The Shreddy Krueger looks badass!


----------



## MJP

I'd like to see Lib Tech's line or the Gnu Rider's Choice......good work!


----------



## scotty100

LuckyRVA said:


> The Shreddy Krueger looks badass!


You can find the arbor 2015 catalog here:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/116289-2015-new-gear-thread.html


----------



## Wiredsport

LuckyRVA said:


> The Shreddy Krueger looks badass!


Here is another angle:










The Element is available in two topsheet options:



















The relapse is a cambered freestyle board with some great assets.


----------



## SnowRock

LuckyRVA said:


> The Shreddy Krueger looks badass!


I wish I lived in place to warrant buying such a deck.. looks sick. Also as an old dude, glad I got my Man's Board when I did cause as nice as those graphics look, no way could I rock that board


----------



## larrytbull

Flows new Toe cap seems to remind me of GNU one. Did they mention why they changed it up, I do like the slide that holds the strap back from flopping around


----------



## Wiredsport

larrytbull said:


> Flows new Toe cap seems to remind me of GNU one. Did they mention why they changed it up, I do like the slide that holds the strap back from flopping around


Hi,

Yes this is a 3rd gen binding for 2015. Flow has made substantial changes each year to this line. The toe cap is one such refinement that was designed for even better fit, durability and weight savings. We shot video and hope to get that up pretty quickly.


----------



## marauder

10x for those previews ! Did you manage to capture some Unions?


----------



## Deacon

I think i'd just hang that element with the wood grain right on the wall.


----------



## nsrider121

Awesome stuff! Any info/more pics of the new Flux toe strap?!


----------



## LuckyRVA

SnowRock said:


> I wish I lived in place to warrant buying such a deck.. looks sick. Also as an old dude, glad I got my Man's Board when I did cause as nice as those graphics look, no way could I rock that board


On the east coast it would be a waste for sure. I can envision myself rockin it though.


----------



## jdang307

scotty100 said:


> So, what's the chairman all about then?!!


I normally don't care bout graphics, but the NS Summit topsheet looks like my chinese cousin. Ugg Lee.

The billy goat graphic is one of the best I've seen ever. 

Flux is looking sexy. Yeah Union stuff would be much appreciated.


----------



## Wiredsport

nsrider121 said:


> Awesome stuff! Any info/more pics of the new Flux toe strap?!


Sure, here it is on the new DS:










The RK's have completely redesigned backs and the Urethane is really cool this year. It has a little more give than in previous years but still gives a lot of straight back support for heelside pressure. Flux is also offering a Urethane accessory disc that can soften up the base flex of any model.


----------



## bobowickt

Are they using the same CX BTX for the new Billy Goat? Or have they changed that camber profile at all?

Nice pics!


----------



## scotty100

Wiredsport said:


> Sure, here it is on the new DS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The RK's have completely redesigned backs and the Urethane is really cool this year. It has a little more give than in previous years but still gives a lot of straight back support for heelside pressure. Flux is also offering a Urethane accessory disc that can soften up the base flex of any model.


Flux need something inbetween the DM/SF and the DS/TT...any sign of anything new?


----------



## Wiredsport

bobowickt said:


> Are they using the same CX BTX for the new Billy Goat? Or have they changed that camber profile at all?
> 
> Nice pics!


C3 BTX for the Billy.


----------



## nsrider121

scotty100 said:


> Flux need something inbetween the DM/SF and the DS/TT...any sign of anything new?


Agree. 

Also, any reasons for the new design? It looks pretty different.


----------



## readimag

MMMMMM I like the Villian in the background


----------



## d3cept

I am in love with that billy goat


----------



## Deimus85

LuckyRVA said:


> The Shreddy Krueger looks badass!


Fuck yes.


asdasdasdasdasdasdasd


----------



## Riley212

are any of the catalogues available online? Specifically the salomon catalogue


----------



## scotty100

jdang307 said:


> I normally don't care bout graphics, but the NS Summit topsheet looks like my chinese cousin. Ugg Lee.
> 
> The billy goat graphic is one of the best I've seen ever.
> 
> Flux is looking sexy. Yeah Union stuff would be much appreciated.


Lol...better than GNU, no? At least the cobra and chairman look good. What's the board with the iron maiden-esque graphic behind the chairman I wonder? More Never Summer please wired. And Smokin if you have it.


----------



## Supra

the smokin catalog has been up on zuzupopo for a couple of weeks now


----------



## scotty100

Yeah I know...looks good. Would like to see some more pics - the superpark ltd is pretty sweet looking.


----------



## andrewdod

Wiredsport said:


> It has been 2014 for 8 days now. Bored of it yet? I thought so. Here comes 2015. Snow shows have started and we are just back from day one at WWSRA here in Oregon. STOKED!
> 
> 
> 
> We have hundreds of photos so this thread will be a work in progress (you can help with requests if you want).
> 
> 
> 
> The New Billy Goat is pretty well the best GNU graphic ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luke goes Big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flux's new toe strap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.0 2015:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flow's new toe strap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little NS tickler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The New DM Mmmmmmm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shreddy Kreuger: Arbor does setback Mountain Rocker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor Swift on the new Man Board?



I wish Taylor was that hot in real life... I've seen her before and she does not look like that! That and the billy goat might be one of the sickest decks I've seen.


----------



## Wiredsport

Grabbing some items of interest from a huge (and growing) file of images.

New Skunk Ape:










The Gnu Eco Impossible. This will be a major board for Gnu at the high end.










The Riders Choice get Ass Pickle for 2015. The asym is slightly mellower than on other Ass Pickle models.










Space Case looks dope.










Slash 2015 - Johnnie's model...oh yah.










Charlie Slasher and DOA for those in the Capita camp.


----------



## Wiredsport

K2 Ultra Dream










Turbo Dream










And a few more from NS by request.


----------



## tserich

These look awesome. I can't wait!


----------



## Flylo

In for some triple base goodness! Thanks Wiredsport :bowdown:


----------



## Deimus85

I love the new Mervin Satan demons theme. Shit is sick.


----------



## futurefunk

The Charlie Slasher looks very sexy. Blue and wood.


----------



## Tratrim

Any pictures of the arbor westmark and the blacklist ? 
Just to know if a need to pick one up this year or if I can wait for next year's model


----------



## Triple8Sol

That Charlie Slasher is Capita's first classy top sheet. Digging it! Hopefully they don't hack the price up anymore and keep it at the present pricepoint (which has already gone up).

Looks like Never Summer is going away from the Carbonium topsheets...the topsheets on the Cobra, Heritage, Chairman all look like the textured matte finish on my newly arrived Ripsaw. Wonder why?


----------



## scotty100

Triple8Sol said:


> Looks like Never Summer is going away from the Carbonium topsheets...the topsheets on the Cobra, Heritage, Chairman all look like the textured matte finish on my newly arrived Ripsaw. Wonder why?


I couldn't tell from the pics but if true, then yes, good question. I'm keen to learn more about the new boards - the chairman and the snow trooper - any insight wired?

Not digging the Heritage graphic. The others look ok though...


----------



## deltout

whats the typical release date for these products ?


----------



## BoardChitless

Early next Fall... sometimes even late Summer like August/Sept for some co's.

That new Billy Goat is pimp just like this year's... still lookin' at purchase it if there is a steal/deal out there.


----------



## 22140

Triple8Sol said:


> That Charlie Slasher is Capita's first classy top sheet. Digging it! Hopefully they don't hack the price up anymore and keep it at the present pricepoint (which has already gone up).
> 
> Looks like Never Summer is going away from the Carbonium topsheets...the topsheets on the Cobra, Heritage, Chairman all look like the textured matte finish on my newly arrived Ripsaw. Wonder why?


Chairman, Cobra, Proto, Heritage and Raven have Carbonium topsheets


----------



## Wiredsport

2015 Coda:










Attack Banana:










The new Whiskey from Arbor:










Mutant from Gnu:










The Salomon Premiere gets a 3 piece split. The center strip hinges in the middle and is packable. The goal is two narrower trek sections.










The Flow Blackout looks rad.










Great graphic on the Rossi Taipan as well.


----------



## ttccnn

thanks for sharing, this is soooo cool.

I really like the attach banana


----------



## Beeb

Thanks for the photos. Glad to see more wood topsheets, love how they look. 

The new Jones boards are looking amazing too:
zuzupopo / Catalogues - Jones


----------



## Deimus85

Ugh that new Coda is so rad.


----------



## bobowickt

I think there is a Aviator in my future for sure. I bet those boards can FLY on the east coast


----------



## Extremo

Flux has had so many awesome toe straps...and they just keep changing them and changing them and changing them. But their ankle strap blows so hard, yet here it is again...for like the 7th year in a row. Unreal.


----------



## Beeb

Any pictures of the 2015 NS Raptor?


----------



## 22140

Beeb said:


> Any pictures of the 2015 NS Raptor?


There won't be 2015 NS Raptor. Successor is the Chairman.


----------



## scotty100

^Any difference between the chairman and the raptor?


----------



## Donutz

Extremo said:


> Flux has had so many awesome toe straps...and they just keep changing them and changing them and changing them. But their ankle strap blows so hard, yet here it is again...for like the 7th year in a row. Unreal.


Sometimes you wonder if the people making the decisions are brain-damaged. HUGE urge to reach over and slap someone. Like, "Really? You thought _that_ was a good idea?"


----------



## nsrider121

Extremo said:


> Flux has had so many awesome toe straps...and they just keep changing them and changing them and changing them. But their ankle strap blows so hard, yet here it is again...for like the 7th year in a row. Unreal.


What don't you like about the ankle strap? I like them on my Sf45s.

I agree about the toe strap though.


----------



## d3cept

Donutz said:


> Sometimes you wonder if the people making the decisions are brain-damaged. HUGE urge to reach over and slap someone. Like, "Really? You thought _that_ was a good idea?"


And most of the time I find all I can do is shake my head or give it a good palm.

Since slapping the subject of frustration would be frowned upon and rude.

Then again maybe I am brain damaged


----------



## Beeb

jugeen said:


> There won't be 2015 NS Raptor. Successor is the Chairman.


Oh! Really want to know the differences then!


----------



## Wiredsport

The new Mountain Division board with a fresh profile offering from the Rome camp. The camber (similar to S camber) is positioned back towards the rear inserts and transitions into a longer rockered section in front of the front inserts. Weighting the back foot lifts the nose for pure freeride cranking and powder joy.




























The New Mod Rocker looks amazing with a new nose shape and strong, clean graphics:



















The 2015 Rome Targa and 390 Boss. Rome will be introducing a new top of the line model above the Targa as well called the Cantana (pretty sure I remember the name correctly). No pictures of that yet. We need to wait until after SIA for those.


----------



## Wiredsport

The new Guide boot from Rome. This is a full on backcountry boot for riders that are spending time hoofing it and that need a major boot. Internal BOA with custom cables.



















The Union Slatwall:










Lots of cool stuff from Bern. All helmets for 2015 get dial adjust.










New carbon offerings look rad. A huge upgrade in styling.










A new drop-in Bluetooth liner is available. Stoked to see this. The helmet below is one of two new adjustable vented molds. A new technical side for Bern.


----------



## goyo

Any burton stuff?
Thx!


----------



## LightninSVT

Those Rome Targas look sick!

Got any pics from K2, like next years Slayblade or binding lineups?

Thanks


----------



## Lovethebean

Never Summer Iron Maidenish graphics are the Heritage. The graphics on their boards almost look decent this year. 

As for the Carbonium topsheet I'm pretty sure that the Ripsaw has the new Carbonium topsheet hence the flat look on a number of new boards.


----------



## NYTSNOW

Extremo said:


> But their ankle strap blows so hard, yet here it is again...for like the 7th year in a row. Unreal.


they make some of the best in the game IMO.


----------



## ryguy15

Is it me or does the contact look like it has the team highback?


----------



## 22140

Lovethebean said:


> Never Summer Iron Maidenish graphics are the Heritage. The graphics on their boards almost look decent this year.
> 
> 
> 
> As for the Carbonium topsheet I'm pretty sure that the Ripsaw has the new Carbonium topsheet hence the flat look on a number of new boards.



No, the Ripsaw doesn't have Carbonium topsheet.


----------



## Lovethebean

jugeen said:


> No, the Ripsaw doesn't have Carbonium topsheet.


it has a Matte Topsheet Carbon VXR Extended, hence the "new" carbonium comment


----------



## 22140

Lovethebean said:


> it has a Matte Topsheet Carbon VXR Extended, hence the "new" carbonium comment


Matte Topsheet is not equal Carbonium Topsheet. Carbon VXR is a laminate technology. Carbon V’s extended out from the inserts to the effective edge for quick response while stiffening the board torsionally.


----------



## Wiredsport

A few crops of the Contacts for you ryguy.



















The Defender is a new entry in the Salomon line:










Arbor Draft looks tight:










Flux has some excellent lesser known tech. They offer different density inserts to help match specific board flex and they use dual density, assymetrically placed bed pads to control cant in a very intuitive manner:


----------



## Logan14

Have you got any pics of the YES range?


----------



## LuckyRVA

NYTSNOW said:


> they make some of the best in the game IMO.


This is what I always hear when Flux's ankle strap is ever brought up. But I do not like the ankle strap on my '11/12 SF45s and thought I was crazy.


----------



## Wiredsport

LuckyRVA said:


> This is what I always hear when Flux's ankle strap is ever brought up. But I do not like the ankle strap on my '11/12 SF45s and thought I was crazy.


Hi Lucky,

What is the issue that you are noticing? As you mentioned Flux's straps have received a lot of praise. No product is for everyone as preference and anatomy are always going to be issues, but this strap is very costly to produce and until this thread I had not heard anything but positives.


----------



## LuckyRVA

I think the problem my stem from the fact that my Thirty-two 9.5 boot feels too large for my medium Flux binding. 

At any rate, the ankle strap seems to cut the circulation off to my foot. I can never find a happy medium. Either it's too tight and creates pressure points and cuts the circulation off to my toes or they seem sloppy and loose.


----------



## NYTSNOW

LuckyRVA said:


> I think the problem my stem from the fact that my Thirty-two 9.5 boot feels too large for my medium Flux binding.
> 
> At any rate, the ankle strap seems to cut the circulation off to my foot. I can never find a happy medium. Either it's too tight and creates pressure points and cuts the circulation off to my toes or they seem sloppy and loose.


def a personal fitment issue because the straps are excellent quality and design


----------



## Wiredsport

LuckyRVA said:


> I think the problem my stem from the fact that my Thirty-two 9.5 boot feels too large for my medium Flux binding.
> 
> At any rate, the ankle strap seems to cut the circulation off to my foot. I can never find a happy medium. Either it's too tight and creates pressure points and cuts the circulation off to my toes or they seem sloppy and loose.


Off topic but send a picture of that. Many times repositioning the strap can help a lot with this. Size of the strap in relation to the foot/boot may also be the issue but lets have a look. 9.5 (9.5 is an overlap size) is the very largest size suggested for Medium but we suggest Large for both 9 and 9.5 unless the boot is very low volume.


----------



## LuckyRVA

Wiredsport said:


> Off topic but send a picture of that. Many times repositioning the strap can help a lot with this. Size of the strap in relation to the foot/boot may also be the issue but lets have a look. 9.5 is the very largest size suggested for Medium but we suggest Large for both 9 and 9.5 unless the boot is very low volume.


OK, I'll send a pic later this week.


----------



## ryguy15

Thanks so much for the pics Wired. Also do you have any tech specs for any union stuff and can I see some pics of the ultra? Thanks again


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Lol...I'm always at least 3 years behind the curve. A whole new production line for new graphics and new rubber inserts? Ah the needs of the industry. As in the electronic one we have WAY more stuff than we need. Not bashing your business or anything...just thinking loud. Good luck!


----------



## deltout

thanks for the info.
did Burton or Solomon show any boards ?

thanks bro


----------



## koi

that charlie slasher looks nice.


----------



## lowfill707

Wiredsport said:


>


any info in this "snow trooper" ? it looks bad ass,not as bad ass as all the new mervin stuff but still.


----------



## Extremo

NYTSNOW said:


> they make some of the best in the game IMO.


You might want to try something else....like anything.


----------



## nsrider121

Extremo said:


> You might want to try something else....like anything.


Can the people who are mentioning their problems with Flux bindings give a little more detail. I'm not denying that there may be better bindings, but I'm not seeing the issues with my current binders.The sf45s are definitely the best Ive owned. 

I think my next pair are going to be Nitro Phantoms or Teams, mostly just to switch things up and get a new perspective.


----------



## LuckyRVA

Like I mentioned, I have comfort issues. They never feel right and either cut off circulation or feel sloppy.


----------



## The Chairman

scotty100 said:


> ^Any difference between the chairman and the raptor?


Hey Scotty,

Thanks for your interest in our boards.

The main differences in the Chairman vs.the Raptor is in the sidecut, profile/shape damping, and flex. We desingned a new version of our Vario Power Grip sidecut for the Chairman that provides 2 extra contact points plus greater effective edge for insane edge hold. It is a bit shallower of a sidecut than the Raptor which helps the board track straight without overhooking out of a carve. We added our Extended Rocker Camber profile to the Chairman for smooth turn initiation and tapered the board a tad for pow floatation. The Chairman has a lot more rubber along the perimeter combined with added Harmonic tip dampers, making the board more stable than a Raptor at higher speeds and take out alot of the chatter in the nose. I wanted a board that is far more stable mowing through chop and at speed on hard snow. Lastly, it is a bit stiffer with a new carbon layup for a powerful ride. The Chairman is still light and nimble at just 6.6lbs., pretty impressive considering all the extra materials in this solid ride.


----------



## The Chairman

lowfill707 said:


> any info in this "snow trooper" ? it looks bad ass,not as bad ass as all the new mervin stuff but still.


Type: All Mountain

The new Snowtrooper builds on our proven flex and forgiving feel of the legendary SL/ Legacy models, and takes it to the next level.It features a new slightly setback functional shape and Extended Rocker Camber (EXRC) profile. Carbon VXR coupled with Vario Powergrip Sidecut provides groundbreaking edge hold and response. The EXRC makes the Snowtrooper snappy, agile, and improves float. Versatility defined, the Snowtrooper is equipped and ready for any terrain.

SIZES: 152, 154, 156, 159, 162, 157X, 160X, 164X, 168X

MSRP: $519.99


----------



## trapper

I might get flamed for saying this, but I'm digging a lot of the new graphics Vince.


----------



## Beeb

The Chairman said:


> Hey Scotty,
> 
> Thanks for your interest in our boards.
> 
> The main differences in the Chairman vs.the Raptor is in the sidecut, profile/shape damping, and flex. We desingned a new version of our Vario Power Grip sidecut for the Chairman that provides 2 extra contact points plus greater effective edge for insane edge hold. It is a bit shallower of a sidecut than the Raptor which helps the board track straight without overhooking out of a carve. We added our Extended Rocker Camber profile to the Chairman for smooth turn initiation and tapered the board a tad for pow floatation. The Chairman has a lot more rubber along the perimeter combined with added Harmonic tip dampers, making the board more stable than a Raptor at higher speeds and take out alot of the chatter in the nose. I wanted a board that is far more stable mowing through chop and at speed on hard snow. Lastly, it is a bit stiffer with a new carbon layup for a powerful ride. The Chairman is still light and nimble at just 6.6lbs., pretty impressive considering all the extra materials in this solid ride.


Hi, thanks for the information  Just wondering if you think these changes will make it a less forgiving ride? A lot of the good things I was hearing about the raptor was about how it was the sort of board you could ride all day and wouldn't bite you on the ass, despite being able to really bomb it. Is it still something that a decent intermediate rider would enjoy?


----------



## deltout

snow trooper looks bad ass,
ill take one,us ******** are suckers for camo.

thanks for the info


----------



## Triple8Sol

The Chairman said:


> Type: All Mountain
> 
> The new Snowtrooper builds on our proven flex and forgiving feel of the legendary SL/ Legacy models, and takes it to the next level.It features a new slightly setback functional shape and Extended Rocker Camber (EXRC) profile. Carbon VXR coupled with Vario Powergrip Sidecut provides groundbreaking edge hold and response. The EXRC makes the Snowtrooper snappy, agile, and improves float. Versatility defined, the Snowtrooper is equipped and ready for any terrain.
> 
> SIZES: 152, 154, 156, 159, 162, 157X, 160X, 164X, 168X
> 
> MSRP: $519.99


Thanks for the details on the new Snow Trooper. So what differentiates it from the existing Cobra? They sound very similar as far as I can tell...


----------



## 24WERD

it has a diff rocker. from what it sounds like is the proto rocker with a set back with the same flex as the SL. 

Is the Snowtrooper a replacement of the SL? or is the SL being discontinued?


----------



## scotty100

24WERD said:


> it has a diff rocker. from what it sounds like is the proto rocker with a set back with the same flex as the SL.
> 
> Is the Snowtrooper a replacement of the SL? or is the SL being discontinued?


Sounds like it might be an amped up SL rather than a replacement maybe? Like what the ripsaw is to the proto etc...

Thanks for the info vince.


----------



## scotty100

trapper said:


> I might get flamed for saying this, but I'm digging a lot of the new graphics Vince.


Graphics look good. But then again, I'm one of those dudes who always likes their graphics. Classy imo.


----------



## bobowickt

*Hot Knife*

I saw the new Hot Knife in store today. Annoying seeing as though I just bought mine 2 weeks ago!

Looks like it's the same board just a new graphic. Nose looks to have a bit more of a point to it if anything.


----------



## hardasacatshead

Personally I like the current model hot knife over that graphic. Not that I really give a shit about graphics but the HK is a nice looking stick. 

I'm liking some of the changes to the NS decks also, if I were in a position to buy two boards right now it'd be a NS Ripsaw as an every day all mountain ripper and an Arbor A-Frame for pow days (or an ETM directional twin because I want to marry those sexy boards  ). 

Don't get me wrong, the Proto HD has been an absolute champion of a board for the last 6 weeks (this is my last day of those 6 weeks in Jackson Hole... I am going to cry), it's smashed the last few days of knee/waist deep pow and has been heaps of fun all over the mountain even on those icy shitty days. But I've decided park isn't my scene and I'm more interested in punching huge lines all over the mountain while popping and spinning off as many side hits as possible and seeking out those cheeky stashes off pow stuck in the trees. The proto does this VERY well but I think the ripsaw would handle the icy, shitty days better than the proto at times. 

I don't have the luxury of living near a mountain, I have to travel to get to the snow (and I do that often, which I'm very grateful for) so I don't really have the opportunity to have a quiver of boards suited to different conditions, those two would sort me out big time I reckon. Anyway, right now that'd be my ultimate combo - 2015 looks like it's going to produce some nice gear for sure! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lovethebean

Anyone have any info on next years Now bindings, I'm hearing rumors of an Overdrive.....


----------



## 22140

24WERD said:


> it has a diff rocker. from what it sounds like is the proto rocker with a set back with the same flex as the SL.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Snowtrooper a replacement of the SL? or is the SL being discontinued?



The SL is going to be discontinued.


----------



## Varza

scotty100 said:


> Graphics look good. But then again, I'm one of those dudes who always likes their graphics. Classy imo.


I also like the NS graphics, they are simple and elegant IMHO. I don't really understand the problem people have with them. In reference to the other thread, I enjoy riding a board even more when I don't have to explain the choice of <art>  

Flame away! :laugh:


----------



## scotty100

jugeen said:


> The SL is going to be discontinued.


Their best-selling board, interesting move to discontinue it. Are you close to NS jugeen, a dealer? You seem to have the inside track.


----------



## 22140

scotty100 said:


> Their best-selling board, interesting move to discontinue it. Are you close to NS jugeen, a dealer? You seem to have the inside track.


my friend is a dealer and I have the 2014/15 dealer catalog.


----------



## theprocess

Thanks wired for the pictures and previews. Keep'em coming any and all brands. Gear heads like me just like seeing all the new kit.


----------



## deltout

is burton's custom now a twin ? or still set back ?
pics please


----------



## 24WERD

lib tech catalog is finally out ISSUU - Libtech 1415 by zuzupopo.snow


----------



## 24WERD

here's a short summary on the lib-tech catalog for snowboards:

All dark graphics background.

new profile camber - tomahawk technology - camber -flat-camber . similar to k2 lifited flat line profile and nitro one too. Not sure what model this is on can't find it.

new constructon with carbon is the "Firepower construction" travis rice 1 up model from the hp and and regular model.


----------



## ClarenceSale

That is the best looking T.Rice i've seen yet.:yahoo:


----------



## lj79615

deltout said:


> is burton's custom now a twin ? or still set back ?
> pics please


i wouldnt mind seeing some new burton boards...

(burton warrantied my board, so i bought new est's this season and i know i will need a new board before these are even close to worn out, dont hate)


----------



## LightninSVT

The tomahawk technology sounds great but am I missing something?...none of their boards have it listed as the board's profile. :dunno:


----------



## 24WERD

it's prob a special edition model of a jamie lynn in prototype


----------



## 24WERD

More brands and catalogs for 14/15 different source. 

GNU 14/15 is also in there

ASA Action Sport Agency/LookBook


----------



## The Chairman

trapper said:


> I might get flamed for saying this, but I'm digging a lot of the new graphics Vince.


That's refreshing to hear. From what I've seen here there is a lot of great product coming out for next season. Have to admit that Charlie Slasher looks really good. And those Flux DM's look siiicck... I love my DM's but seeing those make me want to get another pair. Can't wait to see everything in person at SIA.


----------



## The Chairman

Beeb said:


> Hi, thanks for the information  Just wondering if you think these changes will make it a less forgiving ride? A lot of the good things I was hearing about the raptor was about how it was the sort of board you could ride all day and wouldn't bite you on the ass, despite being able to really bomb it. Is it still something that a decent intermediate rider would enjoy?


Sure thing Beeb. The Chairman is no more demanding to ride than a Raptor. With the extended transition areas make the board easier to transfer from edge to edge. With it's shallower sidecut you can actually relax a bit more on the Chairman, especially when flat basing or going straight. I'm able to ride the board at slower speeds and really work the snow, do quick gyrating turns and than have the satability going back into long sweeping GS turns. It's a great board for the intermediate directional freerider or a really aggressive charger.


----------



## The Chairman

scotty100 said:


> Their best-selling board, interesting move to discontinue it. Are you close to NS jugeen, a dealer? You seem to have the inside track.


The Proto has become our best selling model. We kept the time tested flex and same setback of the SL in the Snowtrooper, while adding our Extended RC profile and other features. We wanted to create an entirely new shape/model rather than just upgrading the SL, which had run it's course.


----------



## Naturesabre

For _The Chairman_,

I know your picture says big mtn. but I was wondering if you had any thoughts on the ripsaw. From what it is advertised as and from reading the few reviews/discussions about it out there(take with scrutiny as some of my opinions of it are based on the limited use of it by the guys at The Good Ride and other not necessarily solid sources) it seems like it is designed for just the type of stuff I like to do.

I am coming from an old Burton Custom(2004 or 05) that I bought used as my first board so if you can compare the ripsaw to a med/stiff flex, traditional camber board in terms of pop, edge hold, and all that noise I'd really appreciate it. If not, not a big deal. Thanks anyways.


----------



## The Chairman

Naturesabre said:


> For _The Chairman_,
> 
> I know your picture says big mtn. but I was wondering if you had any thoughts on the ripsaw. From what it is advertised as and from reading the few reviews/discussions about it out there(take with scrutiny as some of my opinions of it are based on the limited use of it by the guys at The Good Ride and other not necessarily solid sources) it seems like it is designed for just the type of stuff I like to do.
> 
> I am coming from an old Burton Custom(2004 or 05) that I bought used as my first board so if you can compare the ripsaw to a med/stiff flex, traditional camber board in terms of pop, edge hold, and all that noise I'd really appreciate it. If not, not a big deal. Thanks anyways.


I like to ride everything except park,pipe and rock hard bumps or chutes with frozen avy debri at the end. Wish I could ride park/pipe.

My resort quiver is a Ripsaw and Chairman. I ride a shorter Ripsaw and love it. It's quick and fluid edge to edge. And the spring you get out of the enhanced cambered areas that are more underfoot than our OG RC is unbelievable. Having all this camber in the tail allows you to really load it up for amazing pop. This enhanced camber combined with the extra 2 layers of fiberglass in the Ripsaw puts alot of pressure over the nose for great edge hold. I rode "new age" traditionally cambered boards back to back the same day against the Ripsaw and there was no comparison in terms of pop and glide. I was able to carve harder on the Ripsaw and engage edges quicker. While having the more forgiving ride and powder floatation of an hybrid or rockered board. It will be light years better than your old Custom.

Thanks for your interest in our boards and let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Naturesabre

The Chairman said:


> I like to ride everything except park,pipe and rock hard bumps or chutes with frozen avy debri at the end. Wish I could ride park/pipe.
> 
> My resort quiver is a Ripsaw and Chairman. I ride a shorter Ripsaw and love it. It's quick and fluid edge to edge. And the spring you get out of the enhanced cambered areas that are more underfoot than our OG RC is unbelievable. Having all this camber in the tail allows you to really load it up for amazing pop. This enhanced camber combined with the extra 2 layers of fiberglass in the Ripsaw puts alot of pressure over the nose for great edge hold. I rode "new age" traditionally cambered boards back to back the same day against the Ripsaw and there was no comparison in terms of pop and glide. I was able to carve harder on the Ripsaw and engage edges quicker. While having the more forgiving ride and powder floatation of an hybrid or rockered board. It will be light years better than your old Custom.
> 
> Thanks for your interest in our boards and let me know if you have any other questions.



swiiick, really appreciate the info. It just came in today so I'm on it for the first time this weekend:yahoo: if I don't go this weekend I might go insane


----------



## 24WERD

Some more products I found online. not catalogs just photos 
Boardsport SOURCE â€“ European Surf, Skate, Snow Business - Bright XVIII, Berlin

lib tech special jamie lynn model not in catalog 
http://www.boardsportsource.com/#!/...-s-jamie-lynn-deflower-20th-anniversary-model

Gnu freestyle not in catalog special board
http://www.boardsportsource.com/#!/image-of-the-day/lib-tech-s-whip-it-for-freestyle-riders


----------



## Nivek

deltout said:


> is burton's custom now a twin ? or still set back ?
> pics please


Comes in twin and setback. Both come in Camber and FV and the twin now has asym squeezebox. The Process camber is adopting Forums Grandpops, under a new name of course. And Nico has finally had his chance to design a board, no info on that one yet other than it looks like a tongue depresser but still has sidecut. I've seen a fair amount of the graphics and they are looking dialed.


----------



## Lovethebean

Anyone have anything on next years Now stuff?


----------



## Ten

Lovethebean said:


> Anyone have anything on next years Now stuff?


yea...ipo for the doris's..


----------



## Flylo

Any love for Bataleon?


----------



## Wiredsport

STOKED! 

Some core changes are coming to the 2015 NX2 and Fuse lines from Flow. The big ones are flex distinctions, toecap design, and model structure. 











I started a Q&A thread over in the bindings area for anyone who has questions about these. http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/120297-flow-nx2-nx2-gt-fuse-fuse.html


----------



## Lovethebean

Ten said:


> yea...ipo for the doris's..


Yeah, saw that yesterday. Found this today!

http://www.boardsportsource.com/#!/image-of-the-day/now-o-drive-binding


----------



## adubg

Burton Hinge straps?


----------



## BFBF

Lovethebean said:


> Yeah, saw that yesterday. Found this today!
> 
> Boardsport SOURCE – European Surf, Skate, Snow Business - Bright XVIII, Berlin


This was needed as I felt the highback was too soft and short on my Drives for aggressive riding.


----------



## t21

Wiredsport said:


> STOKED!
> 
> Some core changes are coming to the 2015 NX2 and Fuse lines from Flow. The big ones are flex distinctions, toecap design, and model structure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started a Q&A thread over in the bindings area for anyone who has questions about these. http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/120297-flow-nx2-nx2-gt-fuse-fuse.html


That is nice, what happened to the freeballer?


----------



## tonicusa

Nico's "Flight Attendant" looks cool.


----------



## Nivek

t21 said:


> That is nice, what happened to the freeballer?


As of my latest info they are still in the line. The FR is being cut and the FS is getting the I-Strap. I will be lobying to keep them as the hybrid strap though as I think it works better that way.


----------



## Wiredsport

There is a single Freeballer for 2015.


----------



## t21

Thanks Nivek and Wiredsport, appreciated the response. I know that it is a more for a backcountry type riding,but i'm just curious of how well would it be if you use them as an all mountain binding? i do have the NX2-AT but i just have an interest on the freeballer though i do not want to purchase one unless i see numerous user reviews about them :dunno:


----------



## Nivek

Honestly the freeballer is best on something like the Darwin or for park rats. In fact the Darwin with the Freeballer FS was one of the most fun set ups I've ridden and my friend whos primarily a jib kid rides them on his Echelon Archer.


----------



## Wiredsport

t21 said:


> Thanks Nivek and Wiredsport, appreciated the response. I know that it is a more for a backcountry type riding,but i'm just curious of how well would it be if you use them as an all mountain binding? i do have the NX2-AT but i just have an interest on the freeballer though i do not want to purchase one unless i see numerous user reviews about them :dunno:


The Freeballer is targeted as a niche binding. Will there be riders who like this style for all mountain use? Likely yes, but...at their core they are a no back model and that gives them a feel that is largely the opposite of what most riders are looking for to get at true all mountain performance.


----------



## t21

Thanks for the input. I was really intrigued by it and contemplating of getting one but... i pass for now. For all the new bindings i have seen,flow and NOW IPO has caught my eye for a second binding. Thanks again guys,much appreciated.


----------



## ek9max

Any more info on union bindings lineup?


----------



## theransom

Anyway you could post up pics of the new mystery?


----------



## knoxious

I fall in love with Arbor a little more each season...


----------



## LightninSVT

Anything from K2?


----------



## Wiredsport

theransom said:


> Anyway you could post up pics of the new mystery?


What brand?


----------



## TorpedoVegas

He's looking for the Burton Mystery I do believe.


----------



## theransom

Right on torpedovegas...yep the burton mystery..be cool to see the new landlord as well


----------



## Wiredsport

Ah, I see. We didn't visit Burton. We are still wearing our Forum armbands


----------



## theransom

Long live the forum


----------



## andrewdod

i would much rather have seen burton sell the rights to forum to another manufacturer than see them kill the brand... but, thats not how burton does things, they want to hold as much of the market as they possibly can so they would much rather kill the brand...


----------



## Wiredsport

I will try to get some Burton photos at SIA. January is still such a busy time for us that these shows are a blur. I did take a quick cruise through the Burton booth but it was not really set up for display.


----------



## theransom

It's cool man thanks. I seen it in the catalog. I was just hoping to see a real life pic. I'm gonna preorder it anyway


----------



## Nivek

theransom said:


> It's cool man thanks. I seen it in the catalog. I was just hoping to see a real life pic. I'm gonna preorder it anyway


Do you mind me asking why you feel its necessary to spend 3 times what you really need to on a snowboard?


----------



## TorpedoVegas

Nivek said:


> Do you mind me asking why you feel its necessary to spend 3 times what you really need to on a snowboard?


Is that not the same as asking why someone would spend 500.00 on a watch when they could buy one for 50.00 that tells the time just as good. Or a sportscar that costs 100,000 when they could still get around in a Honda for 20,000. Expensive snowboards wouldn't exist if they never sold any. 

You know why it's necessary? It's not, but it drives people like you nuts and so drives envy in the hearts of men...that's why luxury items exist. It's his cash....spend on brother!


----------



## theransom

Exactly torpedovegas...I find it funny that people even make those comments. It's the same in the mountain bike world. If you can't afford it or don't want to spend the money..don't buy it. Simple as that.


----------



## Lovethebean

Now bindings and they look great 

http://www.asagency.it/Now%202014%20Catalog%20low%20res.pdf


----------



## Nivek

TorpedoVegas said:


> Is that not the same as asking why someone would spend 500.00 on a watch when they could buy one for 50.00 that tells the time just as good. Or a sportscar that costs 100,000 when they could still get around in a Honda for 20,000. Expensive snowboards wouldn't exist if they never sold any.
> 
> You know why it's necessary? It's not, but it drives people like you nuts and so drives envy in the hearts of men...that's why luxury items exist. It's his cash....spend on brother!


Im not looking for a fight and wasnt trying to start a flame war. Some people see boards like the Method and Mystery and want them because theyre ignorant to the industry and where possible I like to save them the $1000 they dont NEED to spend. Luxury $$ isnt mutually inclusive to better ride for snowboards. 

Now, your "reasoning" is flawed. Watch: that's a fashion accessory to demonstrate status. Snowboards are not. Or if they are for you, you are a person who snowboards, not a snowboarder. Car: there is a very real difference between a Honda and an Astin Martin. A very discernal difference. For one we are talking about a tripling in price with the Mystery a board 25 times the price and cars are a very different market concerning price to value.

As for mountain bikes, there is a very real difference between an X-Cal 6 and a Superfly SL. Its not just a "I have the money, why not". Everthying is noticeably better. So thats not relatable either.


----------



## Riley212

i agree with nivek, in snowboards, more money does not necessarily mean more performance, or a better snowboard. If you have expandable income and its an exclusiveness thing sure i understand that, but don't think that you are getting a board thats much better than many of the $400-$500 boards out right now.


----------



## TorpedoVegas

Nivek said:


> Im not looking for a fight and wasnt trying to start a flame war. Some people see boards like the Method and Mystery and want them because theyre ignorant to the industry and where possible I like to save them the $1000 they dont NEED to spend. Luxury $$ isnt mutually inclusive to better ride for snowboards.
> 
> Now, your "reasoning" is flawed. Watch: that's a fashion accessory to demonstrate status. Snowboards are not. Or if they are for you, you are a person who snowboards, not a snowboarder. Car: there is a very real difference between a Honda and an Astin Martin. A very discernal difference. For one we are talking about a tripling in price with the Mystery a board 25 times the price and cars are a very different market concerning price to value.
> 
> As for mountain bikes, there is a very real difference between an X-Cal 6 and a Superfly SL. Its not just a "I have the money, why not". Everthying is noticeably better. So thats not relatable either.


No, I think it's entirely the same reasoning. A watch is only a fashion accessory if you choose it to be, it can also be a technical item used to tell the time, or depth for diving, or altitude, etc. It is what you make of it. If you choose to spend a fortune on a watch because of what it's made of and because it's collectable, that's exactly the same as a fancy snowboard. Same with a car, it can get you around from point A to point B or it can be a possession to be proud of and to only drive on the weekends, when the roads are good, and the weather is nice. Same with an expensive snowboard. You can buy a regular one to ride the mountain on regular days, or you can buy a fancy one to mount on the wall, or to only ride when the conditions are good. Expensive snowboards always have special "tech" in them to justify the price, or they are a limited item, making them a collectors item. It's all the same. 

And I do think you were trying to stir the pot a bit, but that's fine... I'm doing the same thing right now 

Oh and Riley212... I don't remember the point being brought up that he wanted the board because he thought it was magic and would make him a better rider. He just said he was ordering a Mystery. You're jumping to conclusions about why he was purchasing the board.


----------



## Nivek

TorpedoVegas said:


> No, I think it's entirely the same reasoning. A watch is only a fashion accessory if you choose it to be, it can also be a technical item used to tell the time, or depth for diving, or altitude, etc. It is what you make of it. If you choose to spend a fortune on a watch because of what it's made of and because it's collectable, that's exactly the same as a fancy snowboard. Same with a car, it can get you around from point A to point B or it can be a possession to be proud of and to only drive on the weekends, when the roads are good, and the weather is nice. Same with an expensive snowboard. You can buy a regular one to ride the mountain on regular days, or you can buy a fancy one to mount on the wall, or to only ride when the conditions are good. Expensive snowboards always have special "tech" in them to justify the price, or they are a limited item, making them a collectors item. It's all the same.
> 
> And I do think you were trying to stir the pot a bit, but that's fine... I'm doing the same thing right now
> 
> Oh and Riley212... I don't remember the point being brought up that he wanted the board because he thought it was magic and would make him a better rider. He just said he was ordering a Mystery. You're jumping to conclusions about why he was purchasing the board.


When you mentioned watches you simply said that a 20 dollar watch will tell time just as good as a $500 one. You made no mention of it being a dive watch or it being able to tell you altitude or barometric pressure. You simply mentioned time. You implied for your example that time was the sole use. In that sense a $500 watch is indeed a fashion accessory for displaying status. Now if you want to compare a Walmart Casio to a $500 dive watch, well then the relation to snowboarding would be a sled style snowboard from Walmart and a Lib Horsepower. That's not what we're talking about.

With cars again, the luxury car you drive on weekends is likely drastically different than the one you drive for utility. There isn't as much of a difference in feel from a Process FV or Custom FV to a Mystery. Sorry, there just isn't.


----------



## Riley212

I'm just as guilty here, i like riding the newest best things, i've bought a $700 board. I have money and choose to spend it on a seasons pass and a new board every year, I understand why someone would buy the most expensive board every season, but I'm also entitled to my opinion that the most expensive boards aren't necessarily the best ones, nor are they the most fun to ride. 

This is way off topic for this thread and i think a mod should feel free to delete our argumentative posts that don't add to the topic.


----------



## hardasacatshead

Lovethebean said:


> Now bindings and they look great
> 
> http://www.asagency.it/Now%202014%20Catalog%20low%20res.pdf


Does anybody else feel like the hyperfuse ankle straps would get a bunch of snow in the mesh and turn into some sort of frozen mess?


----------



## Fabs2210

Here are the catalogues of *Never Summer* and *Flux* of 2015:

http://hosportscanada.com/?page_id=280


----------



## marauder

Hmmmm, links don't work unfortunately:icon_scratch:


----------



## cerebroside

Fabs: You need to copy the full link, not the shortened version (i.e. without the "...").


----------



## Fabs2210

marauder said:


> Hmmmm, links don't work unfortunately:icon_scratch:


you are right! this overlook page should work. i edited my post too:

Winter | HO Sports Canada


----------



## Beeb

Fabs2210 said:


> Here are the catalogues of *Never Summer* and *Flux* of 2015:
> 
> Winter | HO Sports Canada


I think I see an Evo that's not covered in grimdark skulls or zombies. Cool :thumbsup:


----------



## marauder

10x, Fabs!:thumbsup:


----------



## jdang307

Flux's are always so eye catching. Attractive bindings for sure.

Are the heel straps that bad? :laugh:


----------



## Nivek

jdang307 said:


> Flux's are always so eye catching. Attractive bindings for sure.
> 
> Are the heel straps that bad? :laugh:


They're really not. None of my friends have had issues with theirs.


----------



## seriouscat

It's fine. I don't notice the DMCC light one at least... Kinda excited for the urethane disks.


----------



## ARSENALFAN

Does anybody think Iron Maiden will have something to say about Never Summer's 2014/15 Heritage?


----------



## scotty100

I'm sure they ride NS! The snow trooper graphic has been used before I think.

Lovin the kool aid on show in the catalog. Strong line-up from NS next year.


----------



## Triple8Sol

http://www.asagency.it/Now 2014 Catalog low res.pdf

It looks like NOW put this year's NOW Drive highback on next year's Select along with a new nylon disc and the new hyperfuse strap. The added response of next year's Drive sounds awesome too. I might have to save up and get both the 2015 Select and Drive models. Damn you NOW!!


----------



## Flylo

Bump for Bataleon gear. Anyone?


----------



## Extremo

jdang307 said:


> Flux's are always so eye catching. Attractive bindings for sure.
> 
> Are the heel straps that bad? :laugh:


Yes, they're horrible. Lucky had it right when he used the term sloppy. I couldn't come up with a more apt description. 

I also hate a couple of their other features. If they got a decent strap, I'd probably over look the other stuff, but that's a huge deal breaker in a binding for me.


----------



## atr3yu

Extremo said:


> Yes, they're horrible. Lucky had it right when he used the term sloppy. I couldn't come up with a more apt description.
> 
> I also hate a couple of their other features. If they got a decent strap, I'd probably over look the other stuff, but that's a huge deal breaker in a binding for me.


I will say that my Flux DMCC Light's are the best bindings I have tried to date. What are people complaining about the heel strap for, sloppy? I am not sure what that would imply.

To anyone else I would say try to demo them if you can. Too each there own I guess, but for me they work and I do love them.


----------



## Alkasquawlik

The biggest thing that I noticed about Flux from next year, is how freakishly big their ankle straps are, especially compared to other companies' models for next year.


----------



## jywu86

Anyone get a pic of what the new Capita line looks like? Specifically the NAS and Birds of a Feather?


----------



## rider4life

*More Rome SDS?*

Would like to see some of the rome park boards. Preferably the label rocker. and also the artifact and artifact rocker.


----------



## Bamfboardman

Mans board looks sick.


----------



## MJP

Anyone see Nike's boot lineup for next year? Good deals on some Kaiju's out, but wondering if I should hold off.


----------



## marauder

Union Forged FC Binding Recognized by ISPO as Product of the Year


----------



## Flylo

Bataleon 

ISSUU - Bataleon 1415 by zuzupopo.snow


----------



## deltout

on the NS snow trooper and chairman 
what is the set back length ?
thanks


----------



## Bparmz

Here are some pictures that transworld posted of SIA day 1. Some pretty cool looking stuff.

2015 Snowboard Gear Preview From SIA - Transworld Snowboarding

Looks like the Genesis are getting autocant next year:yahoo:


----------



## jdang307

The genesis for next year looks pretty sweet


----------



## hardasacatshead

There's a lot of things in there that look pretty sweet that's for sure.


----------



## jdang307

2015 Snowboard Gear Preview From SIA, Round Two - Transworld Snowboarding

Day Two.


Yobeat YoBeat: Making Fun of Snowboarding Since 1997 » SIA Trade show: Day 1


----------



## poutanen

Wiredsport said:


> Taylor Swift on the new Man Board?


:tongue4:



Wiredsport said:


> And a few more from NS by request.


Shit, that actually looks like a semi-proper blunt nose, unlike most other "blunt" noses out there that actually have just as much length past the end of the effective edge.



Wiredsport said:


> The new Mountain Division board with a fresh profile offering from the Rome camp. The camber (similar to S camber) is positioned back towards the rear inserts and transitions into a longer rockered section in front of the front inserts. Weighting the back foot lifts the nose for pure freeride cranking and powder joy.


:eusa_clap: Should be a fun board, glad more companies are starting to go with the "mild camber with a lifted nose" profile...



Wiredsport said:


> Lots of cool stuff from Bern. All helmets for 2015 get dial adjust.


Good stuff, I think all helmets should have adjustable fit. Too many helmets I see that don't fit right and may give you a false sense of security.



The Chairman said:


> We desingned a new version of our Vario Power Grip sidecut for the Chairman that provides 2 extra contact points plus greater effective edge for insane edge hold. It is a bit shallower of a sidecut than the Raptor which helps the board track straight without overhooking out of a carve.


It's like people are finally starting to listen to my rants! Longer effective edge gives more edge hold, period. Longer sidecut radius forces you to lean the board over more for the same turn radius, also giving you more edge hold. :eusa_clap:



Riley212 said:


> i agree with nivek, in snowboards, more money does not necessarily mean more performance, or a better snowboard. If you have expandable income and its an exclusiveness thing sure i understand that, but don't think that you are getting a board thats much better than many of the $400-$500 boards out right now.


Yes and no, the $1000+ Burton boards are gimmicky, maybe fun to ride but not worth the money I'd think. Some of the $1000+ custom boards are in another league. No comparison to the "traditional" boards out there.

This is just like any other sport. You can get great shotguns for under $1000, or you can spend $3000 on a fancy looking shotgun that shots no better or worse than a $1000 gun, or you can spend $3000 on a gun that looks like a $1000 gun, but shoots much better.


----------



## CassMT

interestink


----------



## deltout

strange !


----------



## Fewdfreak

Ahh such gear porn! Love the new B-Pro space theme AND ponies! New women's Milan highbacks look good and did I see a women's Burton binding that is winged?! Sick... waiting for a Vans boot catalogue to come out now to peep. I do not need new gear but looking at it just gets me stoked!


----------



## JVee

Anything from Unity popped up? Keen to see what Pete Wurster has for 2014/15


----------



## ek9max

marauder said:


> Union Forged FC Binding Recognized by ISPO as Product of the Year


Gonna get me a set of these for sure!


----------



## cav0011

There are definitely interesting things from the shows. There is not a lot of info unfortunately (unless the catalog is released) The union lineup next year is intriguing as is the NOW line.


----------



## ek9max

cav0011 said:


> There are definitely interesting things from the shows. There is not a lot of info unfortunately (unless the catalog is released) The union lineup next year is intriguing as is the NOW line.


Ya. Looks like they finally got a new toe strap and tool-less adjustability for the most part. 

Also there's another new model called the Ultra...


----------



## Wiredsport

The new Rome Katana will top the 2015 Rome binding lineup. Lots of cool innovations and an extremely light model to top out the upcoming 2015 Rome lineup.










Much more in the bindings forum at http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/124809-rome-katana-2015-snowboard-binding-romes.html#post1498937


----------



## tonicusa

That's sweet looking. Same frame they use on 390?


----------



## d15

What are the price points for the following 2015 boards:

Rome Mountain Division
Capita Charlie Slasher
Never Summer Snow Trooper
Salomon Reserve
Ride Alter Ego?


----------



## 24WERD

Rossignal snowboard catalog 14 15

ISSUU - SNB 2015 by Playground Trading


----------



## jdang307

24WERD said:


> Rossignal snowboard catalog 14 15
> 
> ISSUU - SNB 2015 by Playground Trading


Rossignol used BA's award GIF for the Rocknrolla heh


----------



## Extremo

Anyone have a link to the 2015 Nitro catalog?


----------



## Jason

Extremo said:


> Anyone have a link to the 2015 Nitro catalog?


ISSUU - 1415 nitro by zuzupopo.snow


----------



## Fewdfreak

Jason said:


> ISSUU - 1415 nitro by zuzupopo.snow


Those team bindings look sick.


----------



## 24WERD

New Catalogs are up for:

Signal
Volkl
Nidecker
Venture
Flow
Echelon - if you haven't seen it already
Rossignol




Same link 

zuzupopo / Catalogues

Just Waiting for the Union and Capita Catalog ( Yes I seen some ofthe picts)


----------



## poutanen

24WERD said:


> Volkl
> Nidecker
> Venture


Volkl: That "Alright" is a weird shape. I could see it being fun in powder, but pretty horrible on hardpack. Also odd sizing (155 is the only non-wide?!?)

The Coal XT looks the same as last year. Didn't they have nose rocker already in it???

Nidecker: Doesn't look like any other models in Ultralight territory... 

Venture: Wish there were more details in the catalogue, doesn't look like much has changed.


----------



## Extremo

Jason said:


> ISSUU - 1415 nitro by zuzupopo.snow


Thanks homes.


----------



## KentoBento

Anyone else kinda sad that the Rome Agent Rocker isn't offered with the sick colors like it's Camber counterpart...


----------



## 24WERD

Burton hardgoods is up.

zuzupopo / Catalogues - Burton


----------



## poutanen

24WERD said:


> Burton hardgoods is up.


The Flight Attendant looks cool, like a stiffer, less tapered, more narrow version of the Landlord. Nice to see ALL boards coming with the channel now too.

Doesn't look like much changed in the bindings.

Boots some now have boa systems, didn't see any change in the rest of the lineup.


----------



## madmax

Jones catalog is up - not sure if anyone posted it.

ISSUU - Jones Snowboards 2014-15 by snowboardscatalog

Couple cool new splits.


----------



## jliu

Wiredsport said:


> The new Rome Katana will top the 2015 Rome binding lineup. Lots of cool innovations and an extremely light model to top out the upcoming 2015 Rome lineup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much more in the bindings forum at http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/124809-rome-katana-2015-snowboard-binding-romes.html#post1498937


Wow...using D3O as a cushioning dampening agent...thats cool.


----------



## Logan14

Just seen the new YES range - looks awesome

YES Snowboards 2014/2015 Product Preview from ISPO | Onboard Magazine


----------



## linvillegorge

That new Charlie Slasher graphic is awesome and such a departure from what they've done with that board in the past.


----------



## linvillegorge

Triple8Sol said:


> Thanks for the details on the new Snow Trooper. So what differentiates it from the existing Cobra? They sound very similar as far as I can tell...


Did this ever get answered, because I was thinking the same.


----------



## madmax

Logan14 said:


> Just seen the new YES range - looks awesome
> 
> YES Snowboards 2014/2015 Product Preview from ISPO | Onboard Magazine


420 and PYL are insane.


----------



## 24WERD

linvillegorge said:


> Did this ever get answered, because I was thinking the same.


The snow trooper has the same profile as the proto Extended transition rocker camber profile and a slight set back per catalog.

*the difference between that and cobra:*

the cobra has original rocker ,
drawn out nose, 
and blunted quick spade tail.
carbonium top sheet
better base5501 w/ graphite vs 4501
set back is prob diff, cant tell based on catalog.


----------



## Logan14

madmax said:


> 420 and PYL are insane.


Looks class. I currently ride the Basic from the 12/13 season. Reckon I'll buy either the Basic from this range in the 15/16 season, or buy The Greats board at the same time.


----------



## linvillegorge

I guess dropping The Greats name for The Asym didn't work out as well as Yes had hoped for.


----------



## buggravy

linvillegorge said:


> Did this ever get answered, because I was thinking the same.


I was told that the Snow Trooper was more or less supposed to be a kinder gentler Ripsaw.


----------



## 24WERD

buggravy said:


> I was told that the Snow Trooper was more or less supposed to be a kinder gentler Ripsaw.


yea it is, w 1/2 the camber and an offset.

maybe different kick in the nose then tail.


----------



## Soul06

24WERD said:


> Burton hardgoods is up.
> 
> zuzupopo / Catalogues - Burton


Soooooo....I buy this years Genesis bindings wanting the autocant footbed and NOW yall decided that next year the Genesis will come WITH the autocant :angry::RantExplode:


----------



## Bamfboardman

Soul06 said:


> Soooooo....I buy this years Genesis bindings wanting the autocant footbed and NOW yall decided that next year the Genesis will come WITH the autocant :angry::RantExplode:


What did you think about the flight attendant board?


----------



## Richie67

No Sherlock in Burtons range this year?


----------



## Soul06

Bamfboardman said:


> What did you think about the flight attendant board?


It looks like a stiffer Barracuda to me


----------



## Nivek

The Flight Attendants s-rocker is less rocker than the Cuda. The Cudas starts in the middle of the board and the Flights starts just outside your front foot.


----------



## jdang307

poutanen said:


> The Flight Attendant looks cool, like a stiffer, less tapered, more narrow version of the Landlord. Nice to see ALL boards coming with the channel now too.
> 
> Doesn't look like much changed in the bindings.
> 
> Boots some now have boa systems, didn't see any change in the rest of the lineup.


As Burton boots fit my feet the best (still heel lift, a little pain, but not enough to notice while on the slopes) this is welcome news, as Speed Lace eventually looses up on me after a few months. Maybe in a year or two they'll have dual boa then I'll get some ...


----------



## Jason

jdang307 said:


> As Burton boots fit my feet the best (still heel lift, a little pain, but not enough to notice while on the slopes) this is welcome news, as Speed Lace eventually looses up on me after a few months. Maybe in a year or two they'll have dual boa then I'll get some ...


They have have a pair with dual boa:


----------



## Soul06

Nivek said:


> The Flight Attendants s-rocker is less rocker than the Cuda. The Cudas starts in the middle of the board and the Flights starts just outside your front foot.


So the Flight Attendant is more camber throughout and rockered in front of the front foot?

I was planning on getting a Cuda at the end of the season when sales really are going strong but that FA might be something I should check out. I'm looking to finally get out west next year and a nice powder board would be cool to go along with my Custom X


----------



## jdang307

Jason said:


> They have have a pair with dual boa:


Missed that one, thanks!

I hear the EST sole is the shit too. I'll have to check these out next year.


----------



## Bamfboardman

Soul06 said:


> So the Flight Attendant is more camber throughout and rockered in front of the front foot?
> 
> I was planning on getting a Cuda at the end of the season when sales really are going strong but that FA might be something I should check out. I'm looking to finally get out west next year and a nice powder board would be cool to go along with my Custom X


Flight attendant is more freeride not really a pure pow board.


----------



## 24WERD

Union and Capita.

Getting these were a B*** over at EL to open up or save in Firefox and Chrome.

It kept bombing and quiting on me after taking forever to download.

Finally used Internet Explorer which I never used before and it worked fast 5 min to download and view.


http://www.mobdist.com/catalogues/UNION_FW14.pdf

http://www.mobdist.com/catalogues/CAPiTA_FW14.pdf

now just waiting for K2 to show up


----------



## Soul06

Bamfboardman said:


> Flight attendant is more freeride not really a pure pow board.


Ahhh okay. So I may stick with the Cuda then


----------



## ek9max

24WERD said:


> Union and Capita.
> 
> Getting these were a B*** over at EL to open up or save in Firefox and Chrome.
> 
> It kept bombing and quiting on me after taking forever to download.
> 
> Finally used Internet Explorer which I never used before and it worked fast 5 min to download and view.
> 
> 
> http://www.mobdist.com/catalogues/UNION_FW14.pdf
> 
> http://www.mobdist.com/catalogues/CAPiTA_FW14.pdf
> 
> now just waiting for K2 to show up



Sweet! I've been waiting for the union catalog!


----------



## scotty100

linvillegorge said:


> Did this ever get answered, because I was thinking the same.





24WERD said:


> The snow trooper has the same profile as the proto Extended transition rocker camber profile and a slight set back per catalog.
> 
> 
> 
> buggravy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was told that the Snow Trooper was more or less supposed to be a kinder gentler Ripsaw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow Trooper has the same flex and setback as the soon-to-be discontinued SL plus the new extended RC profile found in the ripsaw.
Click to expand...


----------



## SnowBoardBabe

*Gnu ladies 2015 catalogue?*

Anyone have a link to the gnu ladies 2015 catalogue?

Seen some photos but would like more?


----------



## Jason

SnowBoardBabe said:


> Anyone have a link to the gnu ladies 2015 catalogue?
> 
> Seen some photos but would like more?


zuzupopo / Catalogues - GNU


----------



## jdang307

Union Forged Ultra looks interesting.


----------



## 22140

24WERD said:


> The snow trooper has the same profile as the proto Extended transition rocker camber profile and a slight set back per catalog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow Trooper has the same flex and setback as the soon-to-be discontinued SL plus the new extended RC profile found in the ripsaw.


Ripsaw has Camber Rocker (CR) and Snow Trooper has Extended Rocker Camber (EXRC) profile. They have different profiles.


----------



## 24WERD

I'm basing it off the catalog description.

The Ripsaw basically has double the camber with extended transition vs the original rocker camber. 

Its under the same umbrella with the extended transition. The diagram is confusing at where they put the binding placement. Maybe the graphic artist didn't understand what its supposed to look like.


2 things:

ripsaw in the catalog is wrong and should say "camber rocker" in the tech features.

and or

the SL description is wrong and it should say original rocker camber not extended.

ISSUU - Neversummer 1415 by zuzupopo.snow


----------



## scotty100

The Chairman said:


> We kept the time tested flex and same setback of the SL in the Snowtrooper, while adding our Extended RC profile and other features. We wanted to create an entirely new shape/model rather than just upgrading the SL, which had run it's course.


I'm a little confused on the profile changes...I was basing my response off of what Vince from NS said earlier in the thread.:icon_scratch:


----------



## 24WERD

The ripsaw is not actually a new profile , but a variation . In the profile they are just showing the difference of the new variation. I say someone messed up making the catalog and put rocker camber instead of camber rocker for in the tech features.


----------



## michiganwolve

*2015 Rome Artifact Rocker*

Was anyone able to get a look at the New Rome Boards; specially the Artifact Rocker? Could you please send me a pic. Thank you!


----------



## Bamfboardman

michiganwolve said:


> Was anyone able to get a look at the New Rome Boards; specially the Artifact Rocker? Could you please send me a pic. Thank you!


Here's the Rome look book. 
zuzupopo / Catalogues - Rome
Have fun


----------



## Bamfboardman

Anyone else think the new Burton 'Squeezebox' profiling looks weird as fuck. It's on page 15 on this link.
zuzupopo / Catalogues - Burton


----------



## SnowBoardBabe

Jason said:


> zuzupopo / Catalogues - GNU


Excellent thanks.

Roxy catalogue?


----------



## 24WERD

It's been there for 4 weeks goto top layer at that linki


----------



## KellionBane

No softgoods catalogues on that zuzupopo site?


----------



## Bamfboardman

KellionBane said:


> No softgoods catalogues on that zuzupopo site?


Cant you read Korean?!! 
Here's their softgoods
zuzupopo / Catalogues


----------



## deltout

anybody know the setback on the NS snow trooper ?


----------

